

ABC hires anti-vaccer Jenny McCarthy for daily national broadcast - coldpie
http://www.boston.com/lifestyle/health/mdmama/2013/07/abcs_hiring_of_jenny_mccarthy_a_decision_that_could_cost_lives.html

======
api
/wacko conspiracy theory

Maybe the media pushing all this anti-medical stuff is a way to get the middle
class to willingly embrace sub-standard health care. Enjoy your new feudal
peasant life. It's enlightened and sustainable!

/maybe not so wacko

